# Test Question



## YFD797 (Jul 5, 2011)

Took a test recently and found out 95% of the people answered B. But called the state and found NYS Buidling code 302.3 about non-seperated occupancy and the answer was told to me to be D. But just wanted some feedback.  Here is the question...

A Fire Authority is determining the occupancy of a buidling that has mixed occupancies with no fire seperations/ Which of the following best describes how this building should be classified?

A. The building classification should be given the classification that reflects the average classification of all the occupancies.

B. The building should be given the classification of the most hazardous occupancy.

C. The building should be given the occupancy classification of the least hazardous occupancy.

D. Each occupancy in the building should be given a seperate classification.

I just can't see how if there are no fire seperations why you would not give them the highest?


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2011)

If that is the entire question

Appears d would be a correct answer, because the answer does not ask you to do anything else

Question even says mixed occupancy

And to me B answer is wrong still even under non separated because you still classify each occupancy, but yes design to most stringent


----------



## fatboy (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd have to agree with cda, but what a BS question. JMHO

I would have probably got it wrong, unless I really had my game on.

FWIW, not failed a test, dozen or so certs, not bragging, just saying I can usually spot a trick question.


----------



## YFD797 (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree. BS question.


----------



## steveray (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah...pretty sneaky....it is classified as mixed use nonseparated...But the strictest occupancy requirements will apply....


----------



## TimNY (Jul 6, 2011)

Sneaky.. but...

*508.3 Mixed occupancies.* Each portion of a building shall be individually classified in accordance with Section 302.1.

You need to classify each section as it is going to be used so you can determine OL.  The building is _constructed_ according to the requirements of the most restrictive use.  In practice I think all of the students would have acted appropriately, but you have to pay attention to the wording to get the question right.


----------



## Frank (Jul 6, 2011)

It is a good question that separates out those who know the code and those who shoot from the hip.

The best distractors are those which people jump to intuitively without carefully reading the question.


----------



## permitguy (Jul 6, 2011)

D, all the way . . .

I don't think it's such a bad question.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 6, 2011)

Not only is the answer correct, it is a great test question.

The question is about occupancy classification not height and area limitations.

If a person does not have the level of reading comprehension necessary to select the correct answer, they have no business interpreting the building code because correctly interpreting the code requires attention to detail, not leaping to conclusions based on the first idea which pops into one's head.

The code isn't written at a sixth grade level, and if people who can't read above it are prevented from becoming code officials that is a good thing.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 6, 2011)

> A Fire Authority is determining the occupancy of a buidling that has mixed occupancies with no fire seperations/ Which of the following best describes how this building should be classified?


Agree it is a good question and the clue to the answer was in the question. You should have gone to Mixed Occupancies and there was the answer as TimNY pointed out


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2011)

Brudgers;;;;

Using crayon to write resignation letter,  only at 5th 1/2 grade reading level


----------



## YFD797 (Jul 6, 2011)

You guys are great. I have another question but it is not code related it is a Fire Training question that all of us are fighting over. Do you guys mind if I post it for you to look at?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow glad I picked out the section that mattered like MT said and went to 508. I think it's a pretty good question and remember in taking code related tests, don't read into it and find the areas of thew question that matter. Excellent point MT!


----------



## YFD797 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fatboy, Should I post it here?


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2011)

Post it we like to have fun, since we are locked down 23 hours a day


----------



## YFD797 (Jul 6, 2011)

Which of the following is the mistake often made by inexperienced officers when instructing new Firefighters.

A. Oversimplifying the material to the extent that the Firefighters lose interest.

B. Covering exceptions exclusively instead of the routine work.

C. Assuming Firefighters know more than they actually do.

D. Neglecting to teach broad principles over which Firefighters may generalize.

Its a choice between 2 of them. And I don't like the word Assume, because you know what that does?


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2011)

assume ""B & C""  ???


----------



## YFD797 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, those are the 2. Please lets come up with the right answer. This one is important.


----------



## TimNY (Jul 6, 2011)

I would go with "C".

Ever seen a house vented by knocking out *every* window?


----------



## YFD797 (Jul 6, 2011)

I went with the physical dooing. I dont like the assuming. Although it's not bad.


----------



## TimNY (Jul 6, 2011)

YFD797 said:
			
		

> I went with the physical dooing. I dont like the assuming. Although it's not bad.


And that's why it's a mistake     You shouldn't assume; if you assumed your firefighters knew something, you made a mistake, and that would be a correct answer.. imho.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, FWIW, and I responded to quickly on the last one. I know you classify the occupancies, not the building. Knee jerk reaction to the question, I do know better. Oh well, mia culpa. The second question, I would have to agree with TimNY's reasoning.


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 6, 2011)

Buildings are Classified buy Construction Classification

Occupancies are Classified but Use Group

No Es Verdad?


----------



## YFD797 (Jul 6, 2011)

OK. I'm feeling it now.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 7, 2011)

I too would choose " C "!

.


----------



## YFD797 (Jul 18, 2011)

If you have Mulhern Training and supervision book Page 90. States the same question and Oversimplyfication is the best answer.


----------



## TimNY (Jul 18, 2011)

YFD797 said:
			
		

> C is definately not the answer.  NYS Code 302.3.1


There was a second question posed in post #16; the answer to that question we believe is 'C'.   

Tim


----------



## YFD797 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats what I meant.







[/img]


----------



## TimNY (Jul 18, 2011)

Interesting.. I would go with that answer then..

My question is.. was the test question designed to solicit a reasonable response.. Or to see if you read the book


----------

